

First Linux based tablet featuring KDE Plasma Active revealed, called "Spark" - Tsiolkovsky
http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2012/01/reveal.html

======
kiloaper
This is also significant because it's an ARM tablet. Up until now all the
Plasma Active demos I've seen have been on x86 tablets.

I see it has Mali-400 GPU. Rumour has it that an open source, reverse-
engineered driver is on the way. Things certainly are getting interesting.

------
emilsedgh
Please note that the software is based on Plasma Active, KDE's workspace
designed specificly for tablets. More about that:

<http://plasma-active.org/>

------
shmerl
It's based om Mer Core: <http://merproject.org>

